# Feeding Rhoms?



## Skellon (May 18, 2003)

After the aquiring a 9" Rhom on Monday I would like some advice from Rhom owners about feeding, How much? When? Any teething problems they had when they first had their Rhoms and what were the solutions or out-comes if you please.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

:moved:


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Don't feed him for a few days so he can be acclimated to his environment. I would put a few "clean" feeders in there. If he's ready to eat it, he will... Then try feeding him other foods, like chopped shrimp, fish fillet, and nightcrawlers. IME, don't watch him eat at first, because he usually won't eat in front of you yet. Just leave the food in there (no longer than overnight) and if he doesn't eat it, remove it in the morning. Try again in a couple of days. He will slowly recognize you to be the food provider and will eat in front of you. The most important thing, at least to me, is to get him started eating other foods besides feeders.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

DonH said:


> Don't feed him for a few days so he can be acclimated to his environment. I would put a few "clean" feeders in there. If he's ready to eat it, he will... Then try feeding him other foods, like chopped shrimp, fish fillet, and nightcrawlers. IME, don't watch him eat at first, because he usually won't eat in front of you yet. Just leave the food in there (no longer than overnight) and if he doesn't eat it, remove it in the morning. Try again in a couple of days. He will slowly recognize you to be the food provider and will eat in front of you. The most important thing, at least to me, is to get him started eating other foods besides feeders.


 Agreed.









Even my 14 incher who is well acclimated to me still prefers me not to watch.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

DonH said:


> Don't feed him for a few days so he can be acclimated to his environment. I would put a few "clean" feeders in there. If he's ready to eat it, he will... Then try feeding him other foods, like chopped shrimp, fish fillet, and nightcrawlers. IME, don't watch him eat at first, because he usually won't eat in front of you yet. Just leave the food in there (no longer than overnight) and if he doesn't eat it, remove it in the morning. Try again in a couple of days. He will slowly recognize you to be the food provider and will eat in front of you. The most important thing, at least to me, is to get him started eating other foods besides feeders.


100% agree!

I feed my Rhom shrimp, beefheart or fish fillet every other day and "clean feeders" once a week...!


----------



## Skellon (May 18, 2003)

Thanx for the response and advice guys


----------

